# Exporter un programme en C avec xCode



## Body59 (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais exporter un programme que j'ai fais en C avec xCode pour le passer a un ami.
Mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai essayer de créer une archive et de cliquer sur "Share" dans l'"organizer" mais cela me crée un dossier usr avec des autres dossiers dedans et dans le dernier dossier il y a un fichier avec l'extension ".l" que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir. Peut-etre un mauvais réglage?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## ntx (3 Décembre 2011)

Exporter ?  Récupérer les sources ou l'exécutable ? 

Pour diffuser ton exécutable, tu fais une compilation en mode "Release" et tu vas chercher le résultat dans ton projet, répertoire Build/Release.

Pour diffuser tes sources, tu zippes le répertoire de ton projet (après avoir enlever le répertoire Build pour alléger l'archive).


----------

